# Security Work in SA



## jpduk (Mar 18, 2013)

hello all,

I am currently finishing my electronic security systems course here in the uk. I hear that a lot of homes & business in SA have a lot of these systems in place & i would hopefully like to come over and work as a alarm installation and service engineer. 

Is there mutch work for Security Systems Installers ?

Where would the best city to work as an alarm installer ??

I am currently 24 years old, how easy would it be for me to obtain a work visa/pemit ??

Many thanks for your replies

Joe


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Joe

I'm not sure how scarce your skills are in SA, however, as I always advise, the best way for you to obtain work here is to come over for a two week holiday. Getting a job offer from overseas is very difficult.

Good luck!


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi joe

I have mates that are in the security buisness, plus a son in law that is a rep in the business.
FACT. Installers that work for security companys are paid peanuts
Reps and guards are paid peanuts "below the bread line" 4-5 k a month and thats rand not pound divide buy 13.8 to get the pound rate.Only security installers that make money is self employed. Sorry to burst your bubble

mark


----------



## aaronhardy62 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Joe,

I'm probably the best person to answer any queries you have. I work as a self employed security engineer in Cape Town, I previously worked within the industry for 13 years. South Africans like to call us technicians! First things first before you jump ahead of yourself are you entitled to work in SA as this can be the stumbling block ie with obtaining relevant permits or endorsements and that is a whole different story!! A few questions.

You say you are finishing a security course what did it involve and for how long? 
Do you have any previous experience in installation?
Have you worked for any company's ie ADT/Chubb in the UK?

In my experience so far South Africa use there own manufacturers 75-80% of the time meaning anything you may have worked on before is fairly irrelevant. I have seen Texecom alarm panels but they are not that common. One thing that is different is the standards they adhere to, the UKs are much higher because of nacoss and police response. For example nothing over here is tampered, they don't use outside SABs, glue alarm cables to walls, and they use armed response instead of the police to call outs.

The money is not great compared to the UK. The wages if you work for a company can range dependent on experience from maybe 6k to 12k. I earn around 16/20k rand a month which is £1250ish a far difference to £3700-£4000 I used to earn in the UK. But don't get me wrong 12k rand is enough to live on just!

In regards where to work all the major city's are gonna be good with the most work and need for technicians. You will earn more in or around Joburg but that is the case in all professions!

Hope this helps

Aaron


----------



## jocventer (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi mate. My opinion if you know anyone living there would help. Or a job offer would be even better. They will then do all your visa etc. Pretoria is a great place for young people. Or nearer the sea, Cape Town, its a growing place, still plenty of oportunities. I have been to most places in S.A. I was & still am a HGV driver. Good luck


----------

